# Ipod Classic disque dur



## djoik (28 Mars 2019)

Salut à tous, je posséde un ipod classic dernière génération et je voudrais remplacer le disque dur par un plus grand SSD / flash.

Connaissez-vous des sociétés qui le font ? je suis sur paris pour info.

Merci à tous.


----------

